# THALL



## mikernaut (Feb 6, 2012)

Can You guess what cd I've been listening to while painting? 








Photobucket is messing with me and when I tried to crop out the white area on the big piece it would resize it alot smaller.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 6, 2012)

Your art is stunning Mike!


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 10, 2012)

No joke, stunning. How much do you charge for such work?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 11, 2012)

mountainjam said:


> No joke, stunning. How much do you charge for such work?



^Yes

Oh.My.God.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the interest. Pricing depends on the size, time involved ( revisions etc.) and complexity of the image. I feel what I charge is more then reasonable and I try to really work with my clients to give them what they are looking for.

I spent atleast 10hrs on the big than piece because of the size and detail.

If you have interest/ a idea ,feel free to pm me with details and I can get back to you. Thanks


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 19, 2012)

Well for a reference point.. how much would you charge for the one posted? Something of that nature? It looks so good man.


----------

